# Die ultimative Paris Hilton Bikini Kollektion 94x



## Geldsammler (16 Apr. 2009)

*Geldsammler präsentiert...
Die ultimative Paris Hilton Bikini Kollektion
*
*Ich habe euch in einem aufwendigen Prozess mal eine sehr umfangreiche
Sammlung von Paris in vielen verschiedenen Bikinis zusammengestellt.
Hier habt ihr so gut wie alle Auftritte von ihr in klassischer Bademode.*
*Ein echter Leckerbissen!* :thumbup:

*Ich freue mich über Feedback.
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern!*


*Pinker Bikini*






























*Grau-Schwarzer Bikini*




















*
Türkiser Bikini*































*
Blauer Bikini*







































*Schwarzer Einteiler*


















*Weißer Bikini*





















*Weinroter Bikini*









*Weißer Bikini*









*Grün-Schwarzer Bikini*





































*Schwarz-Weißer Bikini*


























Danke an alle Originalposter!


----------



## AMUN (16 Apr. 2009)

Nette Sammlung :thumbup:

Danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Nightrider28 (16 Apr. 2009)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Man könnte fast meinen, Paris trägt nix anderes 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Buterfly (16 Apr. 2009)

Tolle Sammlung von dir
:thx: Geldsammler


----------



## General (16 Apr. 2009)

für deinen Paris Bikini Mix


----------



## romanderl (20 Apr. 2009)

danke für diese sammlung!


----------



## zebra (20 Apr. 2009)

sie hat n top figur und ist verdammt sexy, bloß leider hat sie sie nicht mehr alle. tolle bilder


----------



## Ferenc (20 Apr. 2009)

hilton? Dürr -dürr-dürr


----------



## unreal100 (25 Apr. 2009)

super sammlung, vielen dank


----------



## JayPeg (25 Apr. 2009)

schöne Sammlung... thx


----------



## schmitti81 (7 Mai 2009)

Danke, schöne Bilder von Paris.

Gruß
schmitti81


----------



## ba928 (7 Mai 2009)

ganz ohne Bikini wäre sie mir noch lieber ;-)


----------



## Hubbe (9 Mai 2009)

Paris hat schon sexy Bikinis. Hubbe


----------



## Katzun (9 Mai 2009)

wenn sie nur nicht so dumm wäre

zitat von paris: *"ich habe keine angst vor der schweinegrippe, ich esse kein schweinefleisch"* 



:thx:


----------



## FCL (31 Mai 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## gockelfly (31 Mai 2009)

:thumbup: thx - für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## mah0ne (31 Mai 2009)

Toller Thread, vielen Dank!


----------



## 2009-200 (29 Juli 2009)

nette sammlung


----------



## jean58 (29 Juli 2009)

da bekommen ie worte "schwarzer einteiler" eine völlig neue bedeutung danke für die bikini-geile paris


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Juli 2009)

:thx:


----------



## Crash (1 Aug. 2009)

Grosses :thx: für die grosse Sammlung :thumbup:


----------



## ck1 (2 Aug. 2009)

very nice...danke schön


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Paris hat es bemerkt, dass man bei den Schwarzen Einteilern aufpassen muss das nicht herausrutscht. Aber Paris ist es sowieso gewohnt


----------



## kaplan1 (6 Aug. 2009)

Schöne Sammlung-MThx!


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2009)

Gelb fehlt.


----------



## wicked (9 Aug. 2009)

Eigentlich nicht mein Typ aber einige schöne Bilder sind dabei


----------



## josebanderaz (23 Sep. 2009)

Mega Pics. Thx ;-)


----------



## savas89 (25 Sep. 2009)

die paris ist so geil findet ihr nicht auch????


----------



## audi07 (25 Sep. 2009)

Nette Pics


----------



## audi07 (25 Sep. 2009)

Nette pics


----------



## sixkiller666 (27 Sep. 2009)

danke fürs teilen sind echt schöne bilder


----------



## Morloch (23 Okt. 2009)

Tolle Sammlung einfach genjal


----------



## Gamer2 (23 Okt. 2009)

Wirklich Klasse Bilder. Gut Gemacht!


----------



## MegaxD (6 Nov. 2009)

Schöne sammlung,auch wennse net so mein typ ist


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2009)

Schöner Mix von Paris :thx: dir


----------



## Karrel (11 Nov. 2009)

wie "fett" sie doch auf den ersten fotos aussieht im gegensatz zu denen danach!


----------



## xxsurfer (30 Dez. 2009)

...den *erstklassigen* Bikini-Mix !


----------

